

20 Fresh JavaScript Data Visualization Libraries  - wqfeng
http://sixrevisions.com/javascript/20-fresh-javascript-data-visualization-libraries/

======
wladimir
Nice comparison.

Maybe anyone here knows: I'm looking for one chart type specifically: a
zoomable and pannable chart that supports a huge dataset server-side by using
multiple levels of detail (daily, monthly, hourly, up to second precision).
Kind of like Google Finance graphs.

Does anyone know of a library implementing this?

Last time I looked, none of the currently well-known JS charting libraries
supported this. This might have changed, though. I don't want Flash.

------
jzoidberg
No Flot? ( <http://code.google.com/p/flot/>) Criminal negligence.

